# 27 mile barge or macs reef



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Anybody familiar with these names??? I'm trying to do some Loran conversions and those were a couple listed. Thanks


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Used to hit a 28 mile barge for years.

It's big. Probably a couple hundred feet long. Haven't been there in 10 years or so, but we would catch a little of everything there. Mahi, big kings, grouper, snapper, etc.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

http://vimeo.com/45801795

out of panama City,, mac's reef found this


----------

